
Ask HN: Best ways to detect ideal areas for reforestation with sat data? - caiobegotti
Hi HN! Is it possible to use only sat data available today to come up with ideal areas on which to try effective reforestation?<p>I wonder if currently such areas are decided by checking local geo data or physical surveys only instead of some sick machine learning and sat data. I know arable lands are monitored and can be prospected via sat data but I am looking for how to detect the best areas to try reforestation with a good degree of certainty that the reforestion is doable by sat data, before actually experimenting with the reforastion process in those places. I suppose this should involve a combo of terrain composition + land chemicals + rainfall data + wind patterns + actual green areas nearby + human presence + local tree species characteristics + historical tree coverage?
======
mattwest
maybe something like
[https://www.descarteslabs.com/](https://www.descarteslabs.com/)

